# Waze disabled on Pool rides



## Uber-jon (Aug 19, 2016)

Accepted a Pool ride, hit "Navigate" and instead of invoking Waze, the app went into its own navigation routine. Rather disconcerting for me when I've used Waze exclusively...

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-jon said:


> Accepted a Pool ride, hit "Navigate" and instead of invoking Waze, the app went into its own navigation routine. Rather disconcerting for me when I've used Waze exclusively...
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I wonder if it's retaliation against Waze Rider?


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

Google Maps isn't working with POOL rides either.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

I'm thinking it's the new auto accept feature for POOL rides. Perhaps they could only get it to work with their own navigation software.


----------



## Uber-jon (Aug 19, 2016)

Kevin4163 said:


> I'm thinking it's the new auto accept feature for POOL rides. Perhaps they could only get it to work with their own navigation software.


In any event, Uber informs me the only navigation app that'll work on Pool rides is THEIRS. I informed them I will not accept any Pool requests until they fix it and let me use the navigation app of my choice.


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

I noticed this as well, last weekend. It is rather frustrating, because in big cities, where POOL is most common, you would want the best navigation app possible at your disposal. 

I'm thinking that the reason they force the use of their app for POOL is because they have not yet figured out how to send a new destination and route to a secondary navigation app. They should easily be able to force a notification, saying a new rider was added, since they can push cancelling and new requests. They REALLY need to work on this ASAP, like the NEXT update needs to include this function.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Reject all Stool rides.


----------



## Flex (Jun 3, 2016)

Uber pool works seamlessly w/ Waze for me. The only problem that I've noticed is that I've gotten confused when non-pool rides pop-up during a pool ride. That's weird.


----------



## Uber-jon (Aug 19, 2016)

That's interesting, because Uber told me that the only GPS system that works during pool rides is theirs and other systems like Waze are disabled. What operating system are you using?


----------



## Flex (Jun 3, 2016)

Android


----------



## Uber-jon (Aug 19, 2016)

Hope iOS catches up...


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Flex said:


> Uber pool works seamlessly w/ Waze for me. The only problem that I've noticed is that I've gotten confused when non-pool rides pop-up during a pool ride. That's weird.


Enjoy it while it lasts. Their stated plan is to only allow StupidNav for Stools. Eventually it'll be X too when they decide their StupidNav is better than what you want to use.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Flex said:


> Uber pool works seamlessly w/ Waze for me. The only problem that I've noticed is that I've gotten confused when non-pool rides pop-up during a pool ride. That's weird.


 thats the next ride feature, if it pings instead of auto added thats the next ride ping at destination.


----------



## Geezeeduzit (Oct 26, 2016)

Uber-jon said:


> Accepted a Pool ride, hit "Navigate" and instead of invoking Waze, the app went into its own navigation routine. Rather disconcerting for me when I've used Waze exclusively...
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Uber has moved to auto accept for pool trips, in order to accomplish this change, they were unable to incorporate 3rd party navigation into it. Think about it, if you have waze or google up and a rider is added, you wouldn't know and you'd only focus on your current routing. By forcing you to use their (horrible) navigation they can accomplish auto accept seamlessly. Get used to it


----------

